
Google Covid-19 Community Mobility Reports - marban
https://www.google.com/covid19/mobility/?ref=briefingday.com&utm_source=briefingday.com&utm_medium=email
======
bobsaget229
"Insights in these reports are created with aggregated, anonymized sets of
data from users who have turned on the Location History setting, which is off
by default. People who have Location History turned on can choose to turn it
off at any time from their Google Account and can always delete Location
History data directly from their Timeline." Hmm Interesting

------
JoeAltmaier
This is awesome! I can get my rural Iowa country stats with a click!

As expected, travel work and retail is down a third.

